# Hope and Healing after Suicide: A practical guide



## making_art (Dec 17, 2011)

*Hope and Healing after Suicide: A practical guide for people who have lost someone to suicide in Ontario*
CAMH
Dec 17, 2011

Hope and Healing after Suicide: A practical guide for people who have lost someone to suicide in Ontario is the latest addition to CAMH's print and online resources.                              

Hope  and Healing after Suicide focuses on the practical matters that  survivors need to deal with after a suicide. Topics include:


what helps in the short term
telling others
emergency response and investigation
the stigma of suicide
your grief is unique
young people and grief
what helps healing
arranging a funeral
dealing with personal, legal and financial matters.

*A PDF * *version of this guide can be found online on CAMH Knowledge Exchange, CAMH's website for professionals.*


----------

